# I need wire wheels for my Volkswagen 'BUG'



## originallow (Nov 16, 2005)

I am having trouble finding adaptors to fit my 1976 Super beetle, any help would be appriciated. The bolt pattern is 4 x 130. 

Also if anyone knows if a standard offst wheel (14" or 15" probably) will tuck in the fender. Thanks


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

When I ordered my wheels for my bug, I just told them the specs and they made the adapters with no problem. I think I ordered them thru American Tire+wheel at the time. I ran standard offset 13's and they tucked BUT I had 2"wider fiberglass fenders. To tuck the wheels without doing wide fenders you can try narrowing the front beam if it is a standard beetle.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by originallow_@May 30 2007, 11:47 AM~8007148
> *I am having trouble finding adaptors to fit my 1976 Super beetle, any help would be appriciated. The bolt pattern is 4 x 130.
> 
> Also if anyone knows if a standard offst wheel (14" or 15" probably) will tuck in the fender. Thanks
> *


well, you could just buy some that only have a 4 lug pattern on it..so you can take to machine shop and have 2nd pattern drilled. other choice, is to get adapters for vw 4 lug to a ford of chevy 5 lug.. www.vw-store.com has some for $40


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

I just noticed you DO have a super beetle. You dont have a beam you can narrow like a standard bug does. I would get some 13x5 1/2 wires standards in the front and reverse in the rear. You might still have to run wide fenders if you really want to tuck them wheels. I have had 2 bugs on knockoffs.I had to run wide fenders on both.Here is a few pics of my old 64 bug....I ran 14x7's on it but the fenders were like 3 inches wider than stock.They were a standard offset too.


----------



## originallow (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 07:58 PM~8011566
> *well, you could just buy some that only have a 4 lug pattern on it..so you can take to machine shop and have 2nd pattern drilled.  other choice, is to get adapters for vw 4 lug to a ford of chevy 5 lug..  www.vw-store.com has some for $40
> *


Sounds like a good plan, thanks for the help. And thanks Chippin, nice pics


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by originallow_@May 31 2007, 08:11 AM~8013666
> *Sounds like a good plan, thanks for the help. And thanks Chippin, nice pics
> *


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

NICE PICS :0


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@May 31 2007, 06:57 PM~8017867
> *NICE PICS :0
> *


Thanks bro.


----------

